# Building hay barn roof color



## Walcar (Nov 4, 2009)

I am building a small barn to store hay and a few pieces of equipment. It will be a metal pole barn. What color for the roof? Do I want a dark color to absorb the heat or should I go with something light to reflect the sunshine (when we get some, rarely when you want it) ? I am not sure that this is even an issue but would appreciate some opinions.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

All of my barns have a white roof. I have one galvanized steel barn (ugly). Remember, darker colors fade quicker. So a dark roof won't be dark long and its gonna heat Ur barn up also. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Walcar (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks, followed your advice and went with a white roof.


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

White is a good choice


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Glad I could help out. I think you will be happy with it.


----------

